# Grinder stuck in the grind position on my sage oracle coffee machine



## Clare (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi, this morning when going to make my morning coffee, I put the portafilter handle under the coffee grinder and pushed to the right as usual to start the coffee grind. Unfortunately the portafilter wasn't inserted correctly so I started the grind, but the portafilter was not in place. I panicked and turned the machine off to stop the coffee grinding. The coffee grinder is now stuck in the grind position without a portafilter inserted. How can I get the coffee grinder back to the start position, as now I cannot insert the portafilter to correct it. I clearly needed my coffee this morning! Thanks in advance


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

TBH I can't see why you can't insert the portafilter while the machine is off and then turn it on.


----------

